
What the JavaScript Job Market Really Looks Like in 2016 - kidsil
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/forget-the-click-bait-here-s-what-the-javascript-job-market-really-looks-like-in-2016-ddfe0d39b467
======
bvalosek
Really great article. In particular the comparison of top job per state in
2000 vs 2014 was pretty mind-blowing.

It also echoes what I have been hearing a lot -- despite tons of new
developers and people interested in a career in coding, its becoming
increasingly difficult to find solid, competent developers.

Lots of opportunity for innovation in the education space imo.

